# Our newest family member



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I know, I know, I haven't been around much and then I show up and post pictures.  How nervy! I just had to show this little boy off. He's an adoption and our newest family member. We are totally in love with him already. His name is Briscoe Darlin' after a character in the old Andy Griffith show.  I couldn't have found a more perfect little dog if I'd sat down written out a description. We are both so glad we found him. He really favors Phil. He had belonged to an old man that had to give him up, so guess that's why. He's snow white with pale fawn spots.










Look at that yawn! hehe










Briscoe Darlin'









More Cuteness









My three sons. Look how evil Ernie looks. LOL









He is really beginning to settle in.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awww hes really cute


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh Lin congrats he's just lovely :love7: I'm so happy for you


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you sooooo much ladies. We're pretty happy too Alisha!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay! Congrats! I'm so happy that you were able to rescue him  He is gorgeous, and looks sooo soft!


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

awww congrats lin! hes a cutie


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Tiff and Jessie, he is very soft! My Ernie is pretty soft, but not like this little guy!


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

He is a real sweetie! Nice family of Chi's you've got! I want more, waaahhhh
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations Lin!! He's soo adorable and it's so wonderful that you were able to adopt him, I know he'll have the best home with you.   He's a sweetie pie. :love5:


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Congratulations! He is one handsome little man.
His coat is amazing!
It's wonderful that you were able to give him a home.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

He' a sweetie lucky you. How old is he ? x x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

The rescue place said 2 or 3 yrs. I'm hoping the vet can give me a better idea. Not that it matters.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Lin he is beautiful!! I'm soo happy you got him


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww he's so adorable!! :love5:
I'm so happy for you Lin!!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Well done for adopting your a star  

What a gorgeous gorgeous baby !! Lovely addition to a lovely family xx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is a cutie and quite handsome. Kudos to you for adopting him and giving him a loving forever home.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

He's a very handsome little man!!! Beautiful coat. Congratulations!!!


----------



## LondonChihuahua (Jul 3, 2004)

ahh so cute!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you, thank you everyone! We just got back from his vet checkup and Dr. Sara said he is in great health! Yeah!!! She told him how lucky he is ('cause we adopted him) and how fortunate we are to have found him.  He's around 2 yrs. old and weighs 5.4 lbs.


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

what a cutie! Congrats on your new addition!!!


----------



## kipbug (Oct 9, 2005)

he's adorable. I really like his coloring  I swear.... everyone is getting new chis... pretty soon I'll be the only member of the board who only has one... lol


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

kipbug said:


> he's adorable. I really like his coloring  I swear.... everyone is getting new chis... pretty soon I'll be the only member of the board who only has one... lol


Sooo when is Chizilla getting a baby brother or sister?


----------



## vviccles1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have not been around either! He is adorable.God bless you for rescuing!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you soooooooo much everyone.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wow lin congratulations!!   what a lucky guy and sooo handsome too 

i love his name


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Well thank you Jen! We've had his name picked out for quite awhile! LOL


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Congrats on the new little guy, he's adorable! How are Buford and Ernie taking to him?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Bu is doing pretty well. Ernie is getting a little better but he doesn't want to share me. LOL He'll learn he really doesn't have to.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

What a lovely lil guy!1


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you all!


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_
Gosh, he was a lucky find!  He's just perfect! :love5: Congratulations, and we expect LOTS more photos, ok girlie?!  

x_


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

he looks really adorable lin ! should fit right in !


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Congratulations! He is so handsome


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations on your new chi! He is very handsome! Are your other 2 accepting him? He is gorgeous!!! I would like to get 1 or 2 more chis (girls). But at the moment I can't. Post a bunch more pics of all yours! :love1:


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Homg, how have I only just seen this? I just saw your post asking if he looked like Teddy, and I was all OH WOW BUFORD AN ERNIE HAVE A NEW BROTHER?!

He's gorgeous, btw  He looks so soft!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Thank you everyone! The boys are adjusting really well at this point in time. This has been such a good experience for us, adopting that is. We've watched Briscoe go from being painfully timid and fearful to being confident and happy. When we got him he dragged his tail behind him, now his tail is curled up over his back and wagging all the time. He does a little happy dance at feeding time, it's so cute. He still favors Phil, but will come lay on my lap sometimes too. We totally adore him and yes Rah, he is soooooooooo soft!


----------

